# WD TV Live erkennt HDD nicht mehr



## Dom2008 (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Also neuste Firmware von B-Rad drauf.
Platte: WD My Book essential 3TB

So platte neu bekomme, Film drauf ging!

Platte formatiert mit dem Smart Tool von WD. Alle Filme von der alten HDD rauf.

Hm, er läd zwar aber er sagt Medienbibliothek kann nicht erstellt werden.

Hab ich evtl. was wichtiges von Seiten WD auf der Platte gelöscht?
Aber kann ich mir nicht vorstellen kann doch jede Platte formatieren und verwenden ohne etwas vom Hersteller drauf zu haben O_o


Danke & Grüße

Dom


----------



## taks (2. Januar 2011)

Was passiert wenn du sie mit Windows nochmals formatierst?


----------



## Dom2008 (2. Januar 2011)

Hm dann könnt es evtl. gehen 
Hab in einem Forum soeben folgendes gelesen:
*die Festplatte ist im neuen "Advanced Format" formatiert (mit 4 KB-Sektoren statt 512) und der WD kann damit nicht umgehen*

Da ich leider nicht rausfinden kann wie die smartware von wd genau formatiert könnte dies evtl. das Problem sein.

Jedoch wird WD von Haus aus doch bestimmt die gleiche Formatierung gewählt haben. Deswegen denke ich das es vielleicht doch nicht geht.

Wie gesagt es ging bis ich mit Smartware formatiert habe.
Ich schau jetzt erstmal, das ich rausfind welche Clustergröße die Platte hat.

Um weitere Ideen bin ich sehr dankbar.

Zum Neuformatieren muss ich leider wieder 2,5TB Daten über USB 2,0 verscheiben O_O

*EDIT: *Ne hab eben einen andere Platte dran gehabt die hat auch 4k Sektoren formatiert mit Windows läuft astrein unter dem WD-TV-Live
Die My Book hat auch 4k Sektoren und läuft nicht wurde jedoch wie bereits erwähnt mit Smartware formatiert.

*EDIT2:*
Also laut HD Tune hat die Platte 4k sektor.
Ist es sinnvoll die Platte 3TB mit einem 512er Sektor zu versehen?


----------

